

Show HN: An RSS reader that filters, aggregates and visualizes news - pve9
https://www.defcomb.com/

======
pve9
We're building an RSS reader that's focused on introducing new and effective
ways of filtering, aggregating and visualizing news feeds.

The news reader lets users create keyword sets that can be combined in various
ways to produce a single unified news feed consisting of many different
filters covering many different feeds. This is useful for tracking specific
events in the news, and visualizing them to see the big picture.

The site is in beta at the moment and there’s just two of us working on it,
but we hope it’s usable enough to start collecting some feedback.

